# Communication MAC-iPhone via Wifi



## Ich' (21 Mars 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Je donne une petite explication à ce sujet.
En fait je voudrais faire une application qui requiert un réseau wifi (local pas besoin de connexion internet) puisque mon but est de transmettre des données "texte" de mon application MAC à mon application iPhone afin de pré-remplir des champs.

Donc je ne sais pas trop encore comment m'y prendre pour "simuler" une "synchronisation" de l'un à l'autre.
En gros je voudrais que l'utilisateur lance son appli Mac et iPhone. Sur l'iPhone il lance la connexion, sur le Mac aussi. Là sur le Mac, l'user doit sélectionner l'iPhone qu'il veut parmi ceux trouvés (s'il y en a plusieurs sur le wifi), et celà envoi à l'iPhone une demande de confirmation si l'appli est lancée dessus, sinon ERREUR sur le mac.

Si l'user accepte, alors là on peut par exemple dans un simple champ de texte, écrire sur le mac puis cliquer sur envoyer, et là de la même façon, on voit le texte s'afficher dans un simple champ.

Alors je ne sais pas comment gérer cette connexion entre les deux entités et l'envoi de données.
Si quelqu'un sait, toute aide est la bienvenue.

MERCI.


----------



## tatouille (21 Mars 2011)

Ich' a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je donne une petite explication à ce sujet.
> En fait je voudrais faire une application qui requiert un réseau wifi (local pas besoin de connexion internet) puisque mon but est de transmettre des données "texte" de mon application MAC à mon application iPhone afin de pré-remplir des champs.
> ...



http://www.apple.com/support/bonjour/

et la je donne de la confiture a un cochon.


----------



## Ich' (22 Mars 2011)

Merci le soucis c'est pour le DL....
J'arrive pas à le télécharger ou même le trouver sous mon mac s'il y est déjà..


----------



## tatouille (22 Mars 2011)

Ich' a dit:


> Merci le soucis c'est pour le DL....
> J'arrive pas à le télécharger ou même le trouver sous mon mac s'il y est déjà..



allez hop ptit gnagnaa

http://developer.apple.com/library/...ceptual/NetServices/Articles/programming.html

un conseil: commence a te donner des gros coup de pied au cul parce le prochain millenaire t'y seras toujours.


----------

